
Your words may predict your future mental health - wslh
https://www.ted.com/talks/mariano_sigman_your_words_may_predict_your_future_mental_health
======
CarolineW
The conclusion is intriguing, but it's worth reading, or watching if you
prefer video, the whole thing:

    
    
      > What I tell you today is that we're getting
      > close to understanding how we can convert
      > this intuition that we all have, that we all
      > share, into an algorithm. And in doing so, we
      > may be seeing in the future a very different
      > form of mental health, based on objective,
      > quantitative and automated analysis of the
      > words we write, of the words we say.
    

Don't take that paragraph in isolation - read about the supporting evidence,
including their initial failures.

Transcription here:

[https://www.ted.com/talks/mariano_sigman_your_words_may_pred...](https://www.ted.com/talks/mariano_sigman_your_words_may_predict_your_future_mental_health/transcript?language=en)

